# Trend mandatory purchased not to be miss...



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I found out this absolutly rad Gesualdo album called in monte oliveti, one of the utter best tenebrae responsorie and motets.

But what about my credential, my crediblelity, well i happen to have this work and dozen copie if not more, and by far this is one of the best i heard so far, so i says great album and it vol.1 so it mean theree is volume 2 woaw, grab this if you can.

And i remind you folks if you seek a similar aftertaste has Gesualdo music try Ligeti Requiem, and i salute you folks.


:tiphat:


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I have ordered it straight away.

Have you heard the Gesualdo from Concerto Suave, a CD called Tribulationem?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Have you heard the Gesualdo from Concerto Suave, a CD called Tribulationem?*
no i haven't and you wont be disapointed whit the affored mention Gesualdo album.


----------

